
The Case for an 8-Hour Work Week - fjcp
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5wnzb/the-case-for-an-8-hour-work-week
======
fjcp
Every now and them, some article or study regarding the relationship between
working hours and quality of life appears. This one is not different on the
conclusion that we would be better off working less hours and pursuing other
activities outside of work. This particular quote just hit me home and brought
me to share this article here:

>Now, all most people really do in their spare time is get ready to go back to
work. We wash our clothes, buy groceries, clean our homes.

